# Pearson Touche!



## 2old2care (9 Aug 2011)

Thinking of buying a Pearson Touche, but I'm not sure about the quality of the wheels and chainset, plus I've heard some negative things about the Halo Aeroage wheels that are an option. What's the best route to take?


----------



## gaz (9 Aug 2011)

Pearson where very accommodating when I got my Perason Touche. I'm sure if you wanted to use your own wheels and chain then they would be more than happy to fit them for you.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Aug 2011)

I've got handbuilt aerorage on my two speed. no problems thus far.


----------



## Theseus (10 Aug 2011)

Lovin' mine.


----------



## 2old2care (10 Aug 2011)

Touche said:


> Lovin' mine.


What wheelset have you got, been looking at the aeroage with the Fix-g hub, isn't nearly 2kg heavy?


----------



## Theseus (10 Aug 2011)

2old2care said:


> What wheelset have you got, been looking at the aeroage with the Fix-g hub, isn't nearly 2kg heavy?




Well ... I am on my third set of wheels. I am not one to skimp on braking when needed and in Edinburgh there are a few hills to brake on. This tends to use up the braking surface a bit, the last time, I has a ripple develop in the rim as it was so thin.

1st set - as supplied 5 years ago, not sure, but I think they were aeroage.

2nd set - after a couple of years, home built using original hubs and new aeroage rims and fresh spokes.

3rd set - last November, shop bought aerorage wheelset.


----------



## gaz (11 Aug 2011)

I've got the stock wheels on it. I wouldn't get these again as the braking on them is poor (I'm running koolstop pads).
The only downsides i've heard about the aerorage are the deep rims, but the stock rims from pearson are deeper.


----------



## Rob3rt (11 Aug 2011)

gaz said:


> I've got the stock wheels on it. I wouldn't get these again as the braking on them is poor (I'm running koolstop pads).
> The only downsides i've heard about the aerorage are the *deep rims*, but the stock rims from pearson are deeper.



Deep? They are 25mm thats not deep :S

Why is that a disadvantage? I ride 30mm rims on my fixed and there is nothing to complain about.


----------



## gaz (11 Aug 2011)

Rob3rt said:


> Deep? They are 25mm thats not deep :S
> 
> Why is that a disadvantage? I ride 30mm rims on my fixed and there is nothing to complain about.



ok not deep deep but you need to use long valve tubes on them. The stock ones are 30mm deep.
They are affected by crosswinds. If you don't notice it then you are lucky, if you do notice it then the first few times a gust comes along and you move sideways quite a bit if you aren't aware.


----------



## Rob3rt (11 Aug 2011)

gaz said:


> ok not deep deep but you need to use long valve tubes on them. The stock ones are 30mm deep.
> They are affected by crosswinds. If you don't notice it then you are lucky, if you do notice it then the first few times a gust comes along and you move sideways quite a bit if you aren't aware.



25mm rims will hardly be effected by side winds, of course more than less tall rim profiles but nothing to worry yourself about, I've not found 30mm rims to get blown about at all, maybe 40-50mm rims you will start to feel something but at 25mm, wouldnt give side winds a second thought.

45mm long valve inner tubes are readily available, or you can just use valve extenders.


----------



## gaz (11 Aug 2011)

I can certainly feel 30mm rims getting blown about a bit. Doesn't bother me too much though.


----------



## dave r (12 Aug 2011)

My Touche is coming up for four years old, the back wheel is still the original, I had to replace the front due to a hub problem, the only downside I found to the wheels is a tendency for the bearings to be short lived, struggling to make them last twelve months, though the last replacement on the back has lasted well, over all its been very good and is my favourite bike.


----------



## Jezston (12 Aug 2011)

2old2care said:


> plus I've heard some negative things about the Halo Aeroage wheels that are an option.



What have you heard if you don't mind me asking? My 3-speed has an Aerorage on the front, and Aerowarrior on the back.


----------



## Rob3rt (13 Aug 2011)

Ive seen a few brand new Halo wheels where the hub looked like a dog had been chewing the threads.However on the whole they seem to be well regarded wheels.


----------



## Jezston (14 Aug 2011)

Good thing I only have Halo rims on my wheels then! Hubs are Shimano 105 on the front and a SA 3-speed on the rear. I'd imagine the quality of those are slightly higher


----------



## fossyant (15 Aug 2011)

I run Formula hubs (relatively cheap and dead easy to replace bearings), with CXP 33 rims.

I wear a rear CXP33 out in about 12 months, and a front in 2 years - yes - on fixed - but I'm a roadie and won't change ride style - I generally don't leg brake much.

Currently, I've re-built the hubs and spokes into some old Open 4 CD's (pre Open Pro) and I'm well happy with the build. Cost now't, other than about 6 hours work over 3 days - spoke length isn't ideal (2-3mm short) but I'll put CXP33 back on eventually (at £50 a rim).

My LBS said to go for Formulas, reliable, cheap to replace bearings etc - no need to spend more. Replaced the rear bearings on the rebuild, but the fronts have been perfect, and replacement rear bearings are perfect - never touched them for a re-grease.


----------



## 2old2care (24 Aug 2011)

Jezston said:


> What have you heard if you don't mind me asking? My 3-speed has an Aerorage on the front, and Aerowarrior on the back.


Just about the bearings being not up to much.


----------



## Jezston (29 Aug 2011)

2old2care said:


> Just about the bearings being not up to much.



Oh so that's more the hubs than the rims then ... should be ok as I have a SA hub on the rear and Shimano 105 on the front!


----------



## smokeysmoo (29 Aug 2011)

I have a set of Aerorage wheels I bought from Wiggle a couple of years ago. They've been on three bikes including a CX I used to have and they now grace my winter bike. I've not had any issues thus far and would go as far as to describe them as bombproof, (I'm definitely in the heavy class of rider, all I'm prepared to state is that I'm North of 18 stone  ) 

In fact that's why I chose them. I used to use Halo wheels in my MTB days and had nothing but praise for them, so when I wanted a strong set of road wheels without breaking the Halo's where a no brainer for me


----------

